# Insect bite w/ cellulitis sequence



## tlh4hart (Nov 6, 2015)

Hello I am looking for verification on my coding sequence, Patient presents with bedbug bites with cellulitis of hands and legs.  I coded the cellulitis first, then external cause code of W57XXXA. Is this correct?

Thank You


----------

